# One- Set Leg- Workout for those who dare



## TRUSTNME (Jan 5, 2018)

1.  Stationary Bike: (warm up hamstrings/ glutes) 15-20 min
2.  Stretch hamstrings 
3.  Choose a weight you can rep out (If you squat 405 lbs?  Load a weight that you would warm up with) Maybe load 135
4.  Have your partner or grab a spotter
5.  Approach the rack, set up and push out 100 Reps
6.  You will have to pause for air, but do this from where you are, do not rack the weight until you have completed 100 reps. After just one set your workout is complete. 
  (If anyone attempts this please share with the board) 

This is something my partner and I do 1 or twice every 1-2 months.  I guarantee you will get the best pump and growth from doing these. I must warn you. Only few survive this, better to do when you can rest up the next day. Sitting will be hard to do for a few days. Only elite and vets should attempt,The One Set leg Workout.  I believe in throwing something new in the mix to shock and confuse the muscle into growth.  I grow best when my body is pushed to different limits


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 5, 2018)

I do the same thing with lying triceps extensions. I get two 17 lb dumbbells and rep out 100 reps.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 5, 2018)

I use this same system when stroking my knob or someone elses knob.......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 5, 2018)

All seriousness, u can do this with any large muscle group.....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 5, 2018)

Or you could do sets of 20 kicks each leg on a heavy bag....Muay Thai status


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2018)

Didn't know a muscle can be confused.  FD sure isn't confused that he likes big pp's.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 5, 2018)

I would never attempt a 100 rep squat though. Can't imagine it.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 5, 2018)

Yeah, my normal leg workout kills me enough. A 100 rep squat might be over doing it.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 5, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> 1.



What is that trophy thing in the avatar & why is it sideways ?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 5, 2018)

This is dumb imo.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 5, 2018)

Doesn't make any sense to me. Like a push-up, what have I accomplished by doing 100 push-ups in a minute? No one is going to hold decent form during 100 reps of this exercise. You gonna get heavily worn down and in turn trying to finish using sloppy reps.. 
$.02
Powerlifter POV


----------



## snake (Jan 5, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Doesn't make any sense to me. Like a push-up, what have I accomplished by doing 100 push-ups in a minute? No one is going to hold decent form during 100 reps of this exercise. You gonna get heavily worn down and in turn trying to finish using sloppy reps..
> $.02
> Powerlifter POV



Personally, this is just another way to get hurt without having 600 lbs on your back. Form goes to shit and something gives out.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 5, 2018)

Its a one ball tea-bag


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 5, 2018)

tinymk said:


> Doesn't make any sense to me. Like a push-up, what have I accomplished by doing 100 push-ups in a minute? No one is going to hold decent form during 100 reps of this exercise. You gonna get heavily worn down and in turn trying to finish using sloppy reps..
> $.02
> Powerlifter POV


I agree, on something like a squat you need perfect form. And if you do 100 reps like this on a squat,deadlift, or bench you could really hurt yourself.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow?  Really?  I guess Super sets, drop sets, which are all common for bodybuilding is dumb to?  The  key to training and muscle growth is to go to failure.  When training there will be a point where your form is a little off.  This is where drop sets, partner's assistance come into play.  Pushing past normal limits is where your growth begins. I guess no need in mentioning, cheat sets?  SMH........... Wow.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 5, 2018)

There is a difference between going to failure, super setting, drop sets, negatives, and then this.  I think you know the difference.  There is so much room to get hurt doing 100 squats.  

ps - no need for the attitude brother.  You're just getting feedback.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't think it's dumb. Def would be hard as ****. I'll give it a shot for ya man and see how it goes. Probably gonna be painful but I like that type of challenge.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ecks - would you video it for us?  :32 (20):  I cant do 100 knee bends.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 5, 2018)

Donte that Dog Crap buy had some serious leg workouts, 20 reps was max reps if I;m correct.

He almost lost me at 15 to 20 minutes treadmill warm up.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 5, 2018)

Let me know how you make Ecksrated.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 5, 2018)

Motown I don't have a attitude. I was surprised by one answers but I did not take it to heart.  The sexual comment threw me off, but who am I to judge.  This is not my house.  I apologize if I came off that way. We are living in perilous times.



motown1002 said:


> There is a difference between going to failure, super setting, drop sets, negatives, and then this.  I think you know the difference.  There is so much room to get hurt doing 100 squats.
> 
> ps - no need for the attitude brother.  You're just getting feedback.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 8, 2018)

Trustnme for the second time now 

what is your avatar ?

Reminds me of the old jack la lanes statue that used to be on all his gyms back in the 70s


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> Trustnme for the second time now
> 
> what is your avatar ?
> 
> Reminds me of the old jack la lanes statue that used to be on all his gyms back in the 70s



He's a competitive BB. 

It's his trophy for 65th place.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 8, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Wow?  Really?  I guess Super sets, drop sets, which are all common for bodybuilding is dumb to?  The  key to training and muscle growth is to go to failure.  When training there will be a point where your form is a little off.  This is where drop sets, partner's assistance come into play.  Pushing past normal limits is where your growth begins. I guess no need in mentioning, cheat sets?  SMH........... Wow.



This isn't true though. The key to muscle growth is giving it stimulus to adapt to. Squatting 135lbs for I don't care how many reps isn't going to make my legs grow. Training to failure isn't required nor are drop sets or super sets or any other kind of "intensity" method.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 8, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Motown I don't have a attitude. I was surprised by one answers but I did not take it to heart.  The sexual comment threw me off, but who am I to judge.  This is not my house.  I apologize if I came off that way. We are living in perilous times.



No biggie man.  Just letting you know, we are all just trying to help.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 8, 2018)

Super Heavy trophy from a  show few months ago.  I explained in earlier post that I am new to online boards.  I will have to trouble shoot to see how to turn the trophy right side up. Being that I work for a living, family, and  training this was not my first priority.  Didn't know it was raising that much attention.  First chance I will address it.  It's right side up on my end.  For those that it drew attention to, I'm all ears if there is seriousness in how I can correct it.  Have a great day. Please don't take this as a attitude.  This just me.    Have a great day.

what is your avatar ?

Reminds me of the old jack la lanes statue that used to be on all his gyms back in the 70s[/QUOTE]


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 8, 2018)

Thank you Elite.  In bodybuilding you are giving numbers for ID  purposes.  It has nothing to do with (65) place.  If I may say it is first place which is (something I'm use to placing).  I thought this was weightlifting, bodybuilding board?



Jin said:


> He's a competitive BB.
> 
> It's his trophy for 65th place.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 8, 2018)

The guys that have been here a long time will bust your balls every so often. Take it lightly my freind.




And his name is Jin, not elite. Just like I am Rivere, not Senior member.


----------



## Jin (Jan 8, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Thank you Elite.  In bodybuilding you are giving numbers for ID  purposes.  It has nothing to do with (65) place.  If I may say it is first place which is (something I'm use to placing).  I thought this was weightlifting, bodybuilding board?



You'll get used to us I'm pretty sure they don't give out trophies for 65th place, let alone have 65 super heavyweights


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Super Heavy trophy from a  show few months ago.  I explained in earlier post that I am new to online boards.  I will have to trouble shoot to see how to turn the trophy right side up. Being that I work for a living, family, and  training this was not my first priority.  Didn't know it was raising that much attention.  First chance I will address it.  It's right side up on my end.  For those that it drew attention to, I'm all ears if there is seriousness in how I can correct it.  Have a great day. Please don't take this as a attitude.  This just me.    Have a great day.
> 
> what is your avatar ?
> 
> Reminds me of the old jack la lanes statue that used to be on all his gyms back in the 70s


[/QUOTE]

His is a gay man behind a mask lol, gayer then POB :32 (16):

Nice job placing 1st, never been on that stage.

Ex Powerlifter current Pro Bowler that has switched from powerlifting to functional training and boxing skills.

49 years old, Iv'e had enough of the powerlifting life.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2018)

TRUSTNME said:


> Thank you Elite.  In bodybuilding you are giving numbers for ID  purposes.  It has nothing to do with (65) place.  If I may say it is first place which is (something I'm use to placing).  I thought this was weightlifting, bodybuilding board?



It's humor man. Lighten up and enjoy yourself here. 

Hell Jin was so desperate to look big he moved to Japan.


----------



## Jin (Jan 9, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's humor man. Lighten up and enjoy yourself here.
> 
> Hell Jin was so desperate to look big he moved to Japan.



My penis is above average now.


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 9, 2018)

Yea bear with me guys.  I've been abroad for a while and trying to get use to US soil again.   





PillarofBalance said:


> It's humor man. Lighten up and enjoy yourself here.
> 
> Hell Jin was so desperate to look big he moved to Japan.


----------

